# fehler Hash-code für eine patch datei



## Ragoons (2. November 2010)

servus hab mal ne frage, und zwar hatte mir die tage den patch schon runtergeladen und wollte es heute mal ausprobieren ob es schon funktioniert hab spiel gestartet launcher fenster kam dann und wie immer die überprüfung ob alles drauf is und nun mein prob, er zeigt die ganze zeit bei aktualisierung ein x an, und unten steht: fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes für eine Patchdatei
is das normal weil die server nicht online sind, oder habe ich eine datei oder ähnliches beschädigt?
danke schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Ist normal, warten.


----------



## Ragoons (2. November 2010)

kk danke für die schnelle antwort 
dachte schon muss wieder deinstallieren und neu draufpacken, hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## Luga95 (2. November 2010)

Hallo habe das selbe Problem habs jetzt schon so um die 15mal laufen lassen aber KLAPPT nicht wielange soll ich warten ich habe das Gefühl da passiert heute nichts mehr habe nur ich an meinem Problem oder hat das jeder? bitte um Antwort.
DANKE im vorraus


----------



## etmundi (2. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ist normal, warten.



Wohl kaum:


Nov 2 2010, 13:31 | Hashcode-Fehlermeldung beim Patchen

Uns ist derzeit ein Fehler bekannt, bei welchem einige Spieler eine Haschcode-Fehlermeldung erhalten, wenn sie patchen wollen.
Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an der Behebung dieses Fehlers. Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!


http://community.lotro-europe.com/newspage.php?type=Game%20News,Important%20News&pagename=service


----------



## Luga95 (2. November 2010)

AH! danke also heißt die Lösung Warten Warten Warten und nochwas ich hatte 2Testaccounts bekomme ich die jetzt wieder oder muss ich mirn neuen Acc erstellen


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Hallo Luga,

alle unbezahlte Accounts (wie trial accounts) werden automatisch in F2P accounts umgewandelt. 
Ergo: Du brauchst keinen neuen Account anlegen.

Gruss

Farin


----------



## Luga95 (2. November 2010)

Danke Farin uiii gut das ich da gescheffelt habe xD Danke


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2010)

naja ich glaub kaum das du die punkte die du auf dem test acc hattest bzw die chars da behalten wirst,da du da ja levelups,gold und shoppunkte zu testzwcken hinterhergeworfen bekommen hast.was dir bleiben sollte wärn aber die 500 punkte naja man wird sehn. ^^


----------



## praetor86 (2. November 2010)

Viele von euch werden vll die gleiche Fehlermeldung beim patchen bekommen.

*Hier gibts Hilfe:*

http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadi ... r=0&page=2

Müsst euch aber anmelden. 
Geht darum eine mini Datei zu ersetzten und mit der aus dem Beta client zu überschreiben.
Kann hier leider die Datei nicht hochladen. Wer den Beta client noch hat, kanns selber machen.


Ciao

P.S. Kann in diesem Forum doch datein anhängen 
pps. Doch nicht :/


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> naja ich glaub kaum das du die punkte die du auf dem test acc hattest bzw die chars da behalten wirst,da du da ja levelups,gold und shoppunkte zu testzwcken hinterhergeworfen bekommen hast.was dir bleiben sollte wärn aber die 500 punkte naja man wird sehn. ^^



Ich hab keine ahnung, was du versuchst zu kommunizieren. Was für 500 Punkte? Was für Gold und levelups werden einem hinterhergeworfen, die man als besitzer eines bestehenden accounts nicht bekommen soll? Welches Jahr ist eigentlich?!



> Vetaro: "Ist normal, warten."
> 
> Wohl kaum:
> "[...]Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an der Behebung dieses Fehlers. Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!"



Hä, du widersprichst mir, und zitierst dann eine quelle, die zusammengefasst sagt: "Bei euch ist alles normal, warten" ?	Bricht heute der Wahnsinn aus oder was.


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2010)

tststs in ne zwiebel gebissen oder warum so patzig? ^^
Mein fehler war das ich seine 2 testacc als beta acc ausgelegt hab (welche es bis vor 1-2 tagen gab) jaja richtig lesen und so.  
PS hier noch ne Gewürznelke für dich zum drauf beisen.


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

ja heut bricht der wahnsinn aus


----------



## MacDan (2. November 2010)

Es scheitert an "all.js"   ...

Einfach die angehängte Datei in "..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs" kopieren (gegebenenfalls überschreiben)

Schon wird weitergepatched und alles läuft prima.




Die Datei ist aus dem Testclienten vom Vorschauevent.




regards


----------



## Luga95 (2. November 2010)

Meine ob ich mein Geld und meine Items behalten habe hatte glaube 2chars währe ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang hätte eh neu angefangen


----------



## etmundi (2. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hä, du widersprichst mir, und zitierst dann eine quelle, die zusammengefasst sagt: "Bei euch ist alles normal, warten" ?	Bricht heute der Wahnsinn aus oder was.



Was bedeutet für dich denn "normal"?

Für mich würde es in diesem Zusammenhang bedeuten:

Der Fehler ist normal, nicht drum kümmern, wird schon.

Und so ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

MacDan schrieb:


> Es scheitert an "all.js"   ...
> 
> Einfach die angehängte Datei in "..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs" kopieren (gegebenenfalls überschreiben)
> 
> Schon wird weitergepatched und alles läuft prima.


Ich glaube dir sogar, dass du das ernst meinst, kann aber trotzdem jedem nur aus Prinzip davon abraten, aus einem Forum einfach eine ZIP-Datei runterzuladen und irgendwo hin zu spielen.


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> naja ich glaub kaum das du die punkte die du auf dem test acc hattest bzw die chars da behalten wirst,da du da ja levelups,gold und shoppunkte zu testzwcken hinterhergeworfen bekommen hast.was dir bleiben sollte wärn aber die 500 punkte naja man wird sehn. ^^




Natürlich sind die weg, stand doch auch groß dabei.
Auch bei den 500 Punkten währe ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

is eine "bitte instaliere direct x 9.0.c"-fehlermeldung auch normal, wenn man es schon laaaaange drauf hat?


----------



## Ahlem (2. November 2010)

Der Hash-Fehler scheint behoben zu sein, bei mir fängt er grad an runterzuladen.
mfg


edit: Ok jetz sagter das beim aktualisiren ein Fehler aufgetreten ist und die Verbindung zuückgesetzt wurde


----------



## Nerimos (2. November 2010)

Ahlem schrieb:


> Der Hash-Fehler scheint behoben zu sein, bei mir fängt er grad an runterzuladen.
> mfg




Kann ich bestätigen. Einfach erneut versuchen.


----------



## MacDan (2. November 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir sogar, dass du das ernst meinst, kann aber trotzdem jedem nur aus Prinzip davon abraten, aus einem Forum einfach eine ZIP-Datei runterzuladen und irgendwo hin zu spielen.








> Ja, wenn unsere eigenen Foren streiken, muss ich mir eben eine andere Hobbithöhle suchen
> 
> Die Dateien wurden nun ausgetauscht und man kann wieder normal patchen. Wenn ihr die Datei bereits manuell ausgetauscht habt, macht das gar nichts und ihr könnt einfach normal weiterpatchen.
> 
> Ihr müsst also nichts löschen. Und ich weiß leider nicht, was dieses javascript macht.






Das ist der comment von der communitymanagerin. Also im Grunde ungefährlich, aber da es jetzt eh behoben wurde, braucht man sich die Mühe nicht machen.




grüße


----------



## Elrigh (2. November 2010)

Hab heut morgen den kompletten Client mit 10 GB gezogen und installiert - absolut keine Probleme. Klar kann ich nicht einloggen, weil die Server noch off sind. 

Aber ich habs auch nicht so eilig, Enedwaith läuft nicht weg.


----------



## Sanchie (2. November 2010)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Hab heut morgen den kompletten Client mit 10 GB gezogen und installiert - absolut keine Probleme. Klar kann ich nicht einloggen, weil die Server noch off sind.
> 
> Aber ich habs auch nicht so eilig, Enedwaith läuft nicht weg.



Ja geht mir genaus, ich geh das ganze locker an. Ich bin jetzt nur froh, wenn mein Launcher mal patcht und der Rest wird sich zeigen  Enedwaith wird heute sowieso so übelst überlaufen sein ...


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Sanchie schrieb:


> Enedwaith wird heute sowieso so übelst überlaufen sein ...


Das glaube ich nicht. Erst mal wird ein verwinkelter Dungeon in Eregion total überlaufen sein. Leute werden wie wild rumrennen, Schatzkisten suchen und hoffen, dass sie den Uruk-Respawn als erste taggen können, bevor er im Dauerfeuer vergeht.
Ich sage nur B3B2K7


----------



## Elrigh (2. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung wovon Du redest Norei.

Aber das von Turbine viel gepriesene Layering soll das Überlaufen von Orten unterbinden. Darauf bin ich echt gespannt.


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

Viele werde auch die tarverne suchen, um zu leveln .

;-)


----------



## Vulcanøs (2. November 2010)

Fehler behoben ?? Kann ich nicht sagen, denn bei mir steht immer und immer wieder: "Bei der Aktualisierung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: Fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes für eine Patchdatei" 

=(

MfG Vulcanøs


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wovon Du redest Norei.
> 
> Aber das von Turbine viel gepriesene Layering soll das Überlaufen von Orten unterbinden. Darauf bin ich echt gespannt.




Ich habe das neue Buch auf dem Testserver in den USA gespielt. Dort wird man von Bruchtal nach Enedwaith geleitet. Zwischendurch muss man 12 Uruk Hai in einem Dungeon erledigen. Wenn dort entsprechend viele rumrennen, stehen die nicht lange.
Das Layering selbst funktioniert auch in solchen Dungeons, aber da werden 20 Leute schon zuviel sein


----------



## Kobajashi (2. November 2010)

MacDan schrieb:


> Es scheitert an "all.js" ...
> 
> Einfach die angehängte Datei in "..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs" kopieren (gegebenenfalls überschreiben)
> 
> ...



Funktioniert super ... er patcht endlich ... danke ;D


----------



## SvenX (2. November 2010)

ich hätte es ja mal schön gefunden wenn sie ne ungefähre zeit angeben würden......sitzen sicher viele wie auf heißen kohlen.....is ja unerträglich^^


----------



## Niklot (2. November 2010)

Hier nochmal die Datei zum reparieren des Problems bei Rapidshare https://rapidshare.com/files/428507735/all.js 

Will sich ja nicht jeder irgendwo anmelden nur für eine Datei.


----------



## SvenX (2. November 2010)

was bringts, die server sind seit 15 stunden down....


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

SvenX schrieb:


> ich hätte es ja mal schön gefunden wenn sie ne ungefähre zeit angeben würden......sitzen sicher viele wie auf heißen kohlen.....is ja unerträglich^^



Ist halt fertig wenns fertig ist.

Weißte ich kenne genug Spielefirmen die zusammengestaucht wurden weil sie geschrieben haben die Server seien 4 Stunden offline und es waren am ende 4 1/2 Stunden.
Fing an mit Scheiß drecksfirma ich will mein Geld wieder, bis das wars für mich wer kommt mit.



Wie die es machen ist es richtig, wartet niederes Volk, dann habt Ihr am ende gut laufende Server und keine Angriffsfläche uns anzupöbeln.


----------



## Luga95 (2. November 2010)

Ab welchem lvl ist denn die neue Region Enedwaith?


----------



## rocksor (2. November 2010)

Vulcanøs schrieb:


> Fehler behoben ?? Kann ich nicht sagen, denn bei mir steht immer und immer wieder: "Bei der Aktualisierung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: Fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes für eine Patchdatei"
> 
> =(
> 
> MfG Vulcanøs



Ja, bei mir tritt der Fehler auch immernoch auf :/


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Niklot schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Datei zum reparieren des Problems bei Rapidshare https://rapidshare.c...28507735/all.js
> 
> Will sich ja nicht jeder irgendwo anmelden nur für eine Datei.



Es wurde bereits im Forum gesagt das die Datei getauscht wurde und ein Patchen ohne Probleme von statten geht.
Bei wem es noch nicht geht.....Gedult, aber was quatsch ich hier von Gedult, wo ich doch schon den ganzen morgen die WOW-Jünger rumeiern sehe die Ihre Clienten zerpflücken Ihre Daten untereinander tauschen und gar wie wild auf den Aktualisierbutton hämmern weil das süsse Cata noch auf sich warten lässt


----------



## Bastikch (2. November 2010)

Hallo ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Downloaden des Spiels. Ich starte den Downloader ganz normal aber nach ein paar Minuten hört er auf zu laden und dann wird mir gesagt das es ein Problem gibt und ich den Vorgang abbrechen muss.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Bastikch schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Downloaden des Spiels. Ich starte den Downloader ganz normal aber nach ein paar Minuten hört er auf zu laden und dann wird mir gesagt das es ein Problem gibt und ich den Vorgang abbrechen muss.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen



Genauer Fehler wäre toll.
Screen?


----------



## IBademeisterI (2. November 2010)

hm.... server schon wieder offline?


----------



## Bastikch (2. November 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Genauer Fehler wäre toll.
> Screen?




Es wird mir kein Fehler angezeigt sondern es hört einfach auf und dann kommt dieses Windows Fenster welches mir sagt das ich es nurnoch beenden kann =(


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

nicht wieder... immer noch... die server wurden gar nicht hochgefahren bisher


----------



## IBademeisterI (2. November 2010)

ah ok ^^


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Mir tut ja der buffed-Mitarbeiter leid, der den ganzen Abend auf den Serverstatus schauen muss, um pünktlich die bereits geschriebene startmeldung freizuschalten.


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Mir tut ja der buffed-Mitarbeiter leid, der den ganzen Abend auf den Serverstatus schauen muss, um pünktlich die bereits geschriebene startmeldung freizuschalten.



Das Standardprogramm halt nichtwar 

Sei froh das der eine vom Buffedteam auch mal HDRO gespielt hat, sonst gäbe es nichtmal diese Meldung.


----------



## Barret40 (2. November 2010)

Huhu

Hatte auch die Fehlermeldung, aber dank MacDan saugt er nun wie verrückt 

Najo hab eh erst am WE wieder richtig Zeit zum zoggen 

Gruß Barrot


----------



## Feindsender (2. November 2010)

Barret40 schrieb:


> Hatte auch die Fehlermeldung, aber dank MacDan saugt er nun wie verrückt




schön wäre es.  nun bekomme ich nur noch die fehlermeldung:

der host-name in diesem url konnte nicht ausgelöst werden. dns-fehler.


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Sei froh das der eine vom Buffedteam auch mal HDRO gespielt hat, sonst gäbe es nichtmal diese Meldung.



müsst esnicht heisen "Sei froh das das es im buffedteam noch einen gibt der mal HDRO gespielt hat, sonst gäbe es nichtmal diese Meldung" ? ;D


----------



## knusperzwieback (2. November 2010)

MacDan schrieb:


> Es scheitert an "all.js" ...
> 
> Einfach die angehängte Datei in "..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs" kopieren (gegebenenfalls überschreiben)
> 
> ...



Danke für die Datei. Hab bis gerade immer wieder den Hash-Fehler gehabt. 

Traurig das man über andere Foren selbst für Abhilfe schaffe muss. Fängt ja super an. ;-)


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Luga95 schrieb:


> Ab welchem lvl ist denn die neue Region Enedwaith?



Soweit ich weiß sind die Quests für Level 65, also so ab 62 oder so halbwegs spielbar.


----------



## Lupinia (2. November 2010)

hallo

komisch ich konnte ohne probleme laden  aber gut zu wissen das es hilfe für euch geben tut  die dieses Problem haben 

und nun warten das Hdro Server on gehen 
ich gehe nun mit dem Hund Raus


----------



## Incuro (2. November 2010)

MacDan schrieb:


> Es scheitert an "all.js" ...
> 
> Einfach die angehängte Datei in "..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs" kopieren (gegebenenfalls überschreiben)
> 
> ...




Vielen lieben Dank! Das hilft und klappt. Echt traurig, daß die NAchricht von Dir kommt und nicht von CM selbst! Die sollten sichn bissl was schämen. Jetzt läufts. Also alle die diese Meldung bekommen,nicht verzweifeln.Runterladen,reinkopieren,fröhlich sein und hoffen, daß es bald läuft. Schon komisch, dsa daß sooo lange dauert....


----------



## Daytonaman (2. November 2010)

Wenn ich mir da die bekannten Fehler durchlese, da frage ich mich was in der Zwischenzeit getan wurde
als das F2P verschoben worden ist :

Wichtige bekannte Probleme - Bitte lesen 02-Nov-2010 *Sprachauswahl*
Wenn ihr den Client installiert habt, dürft ihr die Spracheinstellung für den Client NICHT über die Schaltfläche im Startprogramm ändern, weil ansonsten dadurch neue Sprachdateien auf dem PC installiert werden und das bereits aufgespielte Programm unbrauchbar wird. Falls euch das dennoch passieren sollte, wählt ihr einfach die bei der Installation ursprünglich gewählte Sprache. Dann wird das Spiel korrekt aktualisiert.

*Falsche Audiosprache*
Wichtiger Hinweis: Einige unserer NSCs haben eine Fremdsprache gelernt und wechseln ganz gerne mal in diese, wenn sie sich mit euch unterhalten. Das gilt für mehrere NSC in Enedwaith.

*Nicht übersetzte HdRO-Shop-Artikel*
Die Übersetzung für einige der im HdRO-Shop erhältlichen Gegenstände fehlt. Diese werden auf Englisch dargestellt.

*Lokalisationsprobleme*
Es gibt ein paar Lokalisationsprobleme mit den deutschen und französischen Clients. Wir wissen darüber Bescheid und versuchen sie so schnell wie möglich zu lösen

*Anzeigeprobleme im HdRO-Shop*
Bestimmte Artikel im HdRO-Shop sind noch nicht richtig zugeordnet und werden nicht immer zusammen mit den korrekten Texten/Grafiken dargestellt.


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

Feindsender schrieb:


> schön wäre es.  nun bekomme ich nur noch die fehlermeldung:
> 
> der host-name in diesem url konnte nicht ausgelöst werden. dns-fehler.



jo dachte auch, weil alle macdan so gelobt haben. aber ich hab auch den dns-fehler jetzt
edit: nach einer wartezeit hat sich die fehlermeldung verabschiedet


----------



## s4nct0 (2. November 2010)

MacDan schrieb:


> Es scheitert an "all.js" ...
> 
> Einfach die angehängte Datei in "..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs" kopieren (gegebenenfalls überschreiben)
> 
> ...



Guter Mann 

Vielen vielen Dank nach ewigen hin und her zwischen neuem und alten Launcher gehts jetzt wunderbar!


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (2. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Hallo Luga,
> 
> alle unbezahlte Accounts (wie trial accounts) werden automatisch in F2P accounts umgewandelt.
> Ergo: Du brauchst keinen neuen Account anlegen.
> ...



also wenn jetzt bei code master ca das hier steht: trial acc. um in norm acc umzuwandeln bitte hier code eingeben oder spiel kaufen blabla.
muss ich das spiel nicht kaufen, sondern es wird automatisch sozusagen "eingegeben", oder wie?


----------



## Feres-Darkbones (2. November 2010)

> Es scheitert an "all.js" ...
> 
> Einfach die angehängte Datei in "..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs" kopieren (gegebenenfalls überschreiben)
> 
> Schon wird weitergepatched und alles läuft prima.






Besten dank.. funkt perfekt


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Hallo Gondi,

so sollte es sein. Sprich du solltest, sobald die Server wieder laufen, ohne wenn und aber dich wieder einloggen können.
Da aber noch alles gewartet und die ekligen bugs aus den Servern verscheucht werden musst du dich noch etwas in Geduld üben.

Denke auch die Kontoverwaltung wird dann sobald alles wieder läuft richtig dargestellt werden.

Gruss

Farin


----------



## Mr.NiceKai (2. November 2010)

Ruhig Blut Leute.

Codemasters hat bisher jedes Problem in den Griff bekommen. Könnt ja in der zwischenzeit Windows nochmal neu aufspielen 

Danke für die all.js Datei. Seitdem ich sie ersetzt habe rennt das Update wie verrückt.

Ich bezweifle sowieso, das man in den nächsten 2 Tagen in das neue Gebiet kann, weil vermutlich sowieso keine Gegner dort sein werden.
Die sind wahrscheinlich instant down, weil Jeder da hinein möchte. ^^

och, ich bin soooo aufgeregt.

Kumpel läuft im Flur auf und ab seit 14Uhr und raucht eine Zigarette nach der anderen.
Is schon ne schwere Geburt!
Gibt es eigentlich eine KummerHotline?


----------



## Lupinia (2. November 2010)

@Daytonaman

die haben doch gesagt das es am vertrag lag das es verschoben würde da würd auch nix gemacht ;p


----------



## Cinaeth (2. November 2010)

danke funktioniert bestens...


----------



## Darys (2. November 2010)

bei mir rührt sich nichts hab antivir ausgemacht firewall aus pc neu gestartet aber immernoch dieser hash code fehler

oder hat man einen komplett neuen launcher denn ich hab den von düsterwald noch droben


----------



## Cinaeth (2. November 2010)

lies mal auf seite 2 da steht wie du das prob in den griff bekommst


----------



## PiGrimar (2. November 2010)

Nix geht egal wie man es macht, gestern ging es noch heute nix nicht mal neuinstalation hilft da.

Werde demächt auch nur noch halbe Sachen ,mich bezahlen lassen, und dan sagen " tut mir leid müüsen sie halt auf dem nächsten Pach warten ^^"

Ich sehe es gerade vor augen wer sich für XY ein Auto kauft und kann es nicht benutzen weil die Reifen ein Problem haben , und die Mechaniler arbeiten daran .. vieleich gehts mit dem nächstem Update so in 1-2 Monaten ^^


----------



## Jan-Lukas (2. November 2010)

Hat bestens funktioniert. Danke


----------



## Bucki (2. November 2010)

wo ist die datei kann die net laden von der einen seite ???


----------



## Pilbo (2. November 2010)

Ahh...danke Leute!
Endlich funktioniert's bei  mir auch 
Soo kann jetzt endlich entspannt für Geschichte üben xP!
Viel Spaß euch allen noch!


----------



## Bucki (2. November 2010)

ich habe keinen ordner der greprefs heisst ???!!! wohin also damit mit der datei?


----------



## Gelderan (2. November 2010)

der ordner is in dem browser ordner drin wenn du net hast, uninstall und nochmal das ganze^^


----------



## Bucki (2. November 2010)

ich sauge mir das game jetzt gerade neu kann ich mit der version dann auch zocken oder brauche ich die erweiterung die minen von dings da auch?oder ist das alles schon dabei?

wow ich sauge mit 70 kb geiles programm naja was will man von codemaster erwarten ^^


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (2. November 2010)

Bucki schrieb:


> ich sauge mir das game jetzt gerade neu kann ich mit der version dann auch zocken oder brauche ich die erweiterung die minen von dings da auch?oder ist das alles schon dabei?
> 
> wow ich sauge mit 70 kb geiles programm naja was will man von codemaster erwarten ^^



http://www.buffed.de/hdro/page/6877/Der-Herr-der-Ringe-Online-Free2Play-Guide-Fuer-unter-20-Euro-zum-Highend-Content

ich würde sagen das hilft. mir hats auch geholfen jatzt weiss ich was ich wann genau machen soll 

Ich finds gut


----------



## Dietrich (2. November 2010)

omfg! die wow progamer welle rollt richtung hdro!


----------



## Zwergeli (2. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Gemeinde,

ich hatte mich ebenfalls wie viele von euch auf einen schönen Abend in der Welt von Mittelerde gefreut. Als ich heute nach Hause kam, hatte ich direkt den Rechner gestartet um den Lotro-Client ready zu machen. Kaum den Client gestartet, wurde ich schon von der *Directx 9 Meldung* genervt und nix ging.

Abhilfe -----> TurbineInvoker.exe als Admin ausführen

Nun wurde endlich der Patchvorgang gestartet, aber mein lächeln im Gesicht verschwand schnell in weiter Ferne, als folgende nervige Fehlermeldung *"Fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes"* kam. Ich wühle mich jetzt schon einige Zeit durchs Internet, mit der Hoffnung eine Lösung zu finden, bis ich hier gelandet bin. Endlich eine Lösung in Sichtweite.....aber ich lade ungern irgendeine Datei aus dem Internet um diese in einem Programm (Spiel) einzufügen, in welchem ich Anmeldedaten eingebe.
Da es bei manchen Gamern mit dem Patchen funktionierte, dachte ich mir auf einmal das es doch auch vielleicht an den Optinseinstellungen liegen könnte. Und es war so!

Abhilfe -----> Launcher ==> Optionen ==> Erweitert ==> Proxy-Einstellungen ==> Einstellung *"Benutze die Proxy-Einstellungen der Windows-Internet-Optionen"* auf *"kein Proxy"* ändern

Nun sollte euer Client wie bei mir einwandfrei den Patch ziehen. Achso, falls es wichtig sein sollte, ich bin Windows 7 64bit Ultimate User (alle Microsoft Updates installiert).


Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Liebe Grüße, Zwergeli


----------



## Wutprobe (2. November 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/hdro/news/17287/HdRO-Probleme-beim-Patch-Vorgang-fuer-Free2Play problemlösung 


Laut Codemasters ist das Problem bereits bekannt und soll schnellstmöglich behoben werden.

kommt mir iwo her bekannt vor ^.^


----------



## *Quicksilver* (2. November 2010)

Hi, habe mich auch extrem gefreut zu spielen und nach Stunden von Probieren und Installation ist jetzt alles fertig...Dachte ich. Habe mich eingeloggt und einen deutschen Server gewählt. Habe diese Meldung bekommen. Bei einem EN Server bekomme ich die auch. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Vielen Dank

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4111/unbenanntziq.png


----------



## PiGrimar (2. November 2010)

Hab Fehler 201 , ist genauso lustig.


----------



## danstylez (3. November 2010)

Wenn ich den Launcher starte und auf Option gehe und dann auf Erweitert befindet sich kein Feld zur Proxy-Einstellung, nur drei andere Felder, die damit nichts zutun haben. Wollte diese Datei zum runterladen in den Ordner packen, sehe aber das dieser greprefs Ordner nicht vorhanden ist, trotz mehrerer Neuninstallationen. So langsam flippe ich hier echt aus...!


----------



## Zwergeli (3. November 2010)

danstylez schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Launcher starte und auf Option gehe und dann auf Erweitert befindet sich kein Feld zur Proxy-Einstellung, nur drei andere Felder, die damit nichts zutun haben. Wollte diese Datei zum runterladen in den Ordner packen, sehe aber das dieser greprefs Ordner nicht vorhanden ist, trotz mehrerer Neuninstallationen. So langsam flippe ich hier echt aus...!



Du musst unten auf den orangenen Link "*Proxy-Einstellungen werden eingestellt...*" klicken! Siehe folgende Bilder:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treebeard (3. November 2010)

Das beste ist einfach abzuwarten, und den Client machen zu lassen. Bei mir hat es nach dem 2.-3. automatischen Reconnect plötzlich funktioniert, ohne das ich irgendetwas dazu gemacht habe.


----------



## danstylez (3. November 2010)

Zwergeli schrieb:


> Du musst unten auf den orangenen Link "*Proxy-Einstellungen werden eingestellt...*" klicken! Siehe folgende Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das steht bei mir nicht


----------



## benwingert (6. November 2010)

hab das script und die optionen probiert, immer noch der fehler. is mir jetz zu doof runter damit und neu installiern, die dvds hab ich ja.


----------



## benwingert (6. November 2010)

boah ich krieg die krise nach reinstall funzt es immer noch net und die proxyoption is jetz auch weg... ganz großes kino turbine...


----------



## nebukat16 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute hatte eben das problem mit dem fehler code 40000 habe mir diese zip geladen habe sie in den ordner geschoben . Dann einfach mal deb Firewall und das Viren programm ausgeschlattet auf einmal ging es Weiter richtig geil 



Betriebssystem: Windows 7


----------

